
Show HN: Make your own beats for your videos, right here in the browser - bartproost
https://strikefreemusic.com
======
caspervonb
Dupe by you less than 24 hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21046564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21046564)

